# My newest rescue...



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I went into Petco 3 days ago for some mealworms... of course I just had to look at the Bettas. Huge mistake. LOL. I saw this little sad halfmoon male sitting in very nasty water. He had bad fin rot and was looking very skinny. I told myself that I just could not manage another fish and so I left without it. After I left I started feeling really bad for the little guy, so I told myself that if he is still there the next time I go in I will rescue him. Fast forward to today... I stopped by just to run in and check if he was still there. He was. I grabbed his cup and found a manager to ask for a discount. WOW! He asked me why I want a discount and I explained to him that the fish has fin rot and I would like to adopt him and give him the proper care so he doesn't die. The manager then says, "well isn't there any others over there?" Uh duh... but I want this particular one so he doesn't just keep getting neglected then die. Reluctantly he finally says he will discount him for me. The whole time he still kept arguing with me that they change their water twice a week. I pointed to the cup and said does that really look like it has been changed recently!?! He actually told me it's because they feed them. HAHA... really!?! I told him I have about 15 bettas at home, I know what they are suppose to look like and I know how to care for them and I can tell when a betta is sick. So... here is my new little rescue... for now I am calling him Phoenix. 



















The ammonia in his "clean" cup...









I think the black flakes are pieces of his rotted tail...









He is in a 1 gallon hospital tank for now so I can give hime 100% daily water changes of his salt baths. He already is looking better.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

He is already after just a couple of hours...





































The flash came on...


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

He's going to look amazing when he gets better!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

cant wait to see how pretty he gets!


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, he's going to be a beauty!


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

He is already looking great!!! You are awesome for saving him!!! I can't wait to see him all healed up!!!! More pics!!! xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> He's going to look amazing when he gets better!


ditto!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

He will look great for sure.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words and support. Here are pictures of him from day 2 and 3. 

Day 2:




























Day 3:




























With flash...


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Um wow he is coloring up like crazy! poor little guy! Im sure he is super healthy with you! I love the name Phoenix!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG HE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!

xD he has the same name as the female I rescued.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, look at the color that started appearing after you got him home. In the pics of him in the cup... is that how much water he was in!?


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow so much difference after only 2 days cant wait to see what he looks like an a week or so! He's going to be beautiful!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so fortunate, or at least the local bettas are, that my local petco takes EXCELLENT care of their fish. i never find dirty water there, no matter how many bettas they have. the only thing i do find is the occasional fish that no one wants and it just gets sad and skinny. soon as i have room i will rescue one of those poor sad things - but at least they are in clean water and get fed. You did a wonderful thing rescuing that guy and he is showing his appreciation by coloring up and looking happy!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahh yes, Phoenix! That is a perfect name  He is fantastic and I love him a lot. He sure looks so much better. I'm glad you got the discount on him, but even if you had to pay full price he is worth it.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

labloverl said:


> Wow, look at the color that started appearing after you got him home. In the pics of him in the cup... is that how much water he was in!?


Sadly, he was in less. I took this picture after I added a little bit of clean water to help acclimate him to his hospital tank. He definitely has darkened up quite a bit. I cannot wait to see his progress.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> I am so fortunate, or at least the local bettas are, that my local petco takes EXCELLENT care of their fish. i never find dirty water there, no matter how many bettas they have. the only thing i do find is the occasional fish that no one wants and it just gets sad and skinny. soon as i have room i will rescue one of those poor sad things - but at least they are in clean water and get fed. You did a wonderful thing rescuing that guy and he is showing his appreciation by coloring up and looking happy!



The 2 petcos and 1 petsmart in my area are usually really good at keeping the water clean. But lately the petco where I rescued this guy from has been neglecting the bettas. My dad even told the manager that they take better care of their dollar goldfish than they do their 10-20 dollar bettas. I already have way too many bettas, but I just could not let this poor little guy just rot away. I would have felt so bad.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Ahh yes, Phoenix! That is a perfect name  He is fantastic and I love him a lot. He sure looks so much better. I'm glad you got the discount on him, but even if you had to pay full price he is worth it.


I really love the name Phoenix too... he is really growing on me. He is looking a lot better already. I am actually surprised I even asked for the discount. I usually don't even bother, but the way this little guy was treated I just had to. I really did it just to bring some attention to their bettas.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

good job for saving him, he looks like he is going to be a stunner.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

He looks great! It's amazing how fast they can color up, good job!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It's crazy how expensive Petco is. :/ I am surprised they let a $14 fish get that bad


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted more progress photos of Phoenix. I took a picture of him yesterday and I could not believe the huge difference. Today I has been 1 month since I rescued him and here he is...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow! Don't even look like the same Betta! Glad he is doing so much better


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

For God's sake! That is amazing!! Cannot even recognize him - he is beautiful!! Made my day to see this.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

wow he is gorgeous now! Glad you rescued him, now he's in a happier home!! <3


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

congrads on your rescue ---- They can be so rewarding. Lately, I have been finding horrible conditions at Petco. ---- I always email customer service about bad care if i see it ----- goood luck!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> It's crazy how expensive Petco is. :/ I am surprised they let a $14 fish get that bad


those fish don't cost petco $14, probably just a few dollars the rest is the mark up.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW!! He is looking great, you've done a wonderful job! I also love the name, my horse is called Phoenix.

I learned the hard way that sometimes telling them about a sick betta isn't the best thing you can do. My boy Igor was in horrible water with fin rot and when i told them about it they took him away into the back room... luckily for me the petstore employees were idiots and put him back on the shelf so i picked him up later in the day and took him for full price. I now no longer shop at that petstore.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

registereduser said:


> those fish don't cost petco $14, probably just a few dollars the rest is the mark up.


I hear retailers pay $1 per betta.


----------



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for saving him, you are a wonderful person. Hes beautiful! Its amazing what a little love and care can do to an animal or person. Im sure many people passed him by not knowing how beautiful he would turn out to be.

You were the one kind soul that took him in and loved him. I hope you have many years together!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a difference!! He's beautiful!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Those pictures just prove how badly bettas are cared for in petstores =[..

I hope some day I walk into a petstore that has all their females settled into a nice large sorority and their males in "community" tanks being well cared for. And you know, only have maybe 10-20 male bettas depending on the size of the store.

That would be a dream come true. All the fish win.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that updated photo!! I can't believe that is the same fish - where did all that blue come from??? AMAZING. Great job with him!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Never would of thought he was blue


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody for you kind words. Phoenix is doing awesome. I absolutely love him to pieces. I would have never thought he was so blue. I need to upload another updated photo. I will soon.

Thanks again everybody... your kind words mean a lot to me and Phoenix.


----------

